# April 2011 Member of the Month.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Member of the Month








April 2011​
For April we thought it would be a good idea to let you the community choose who would be Member of the Month and we enjoyed the response we got from you all with your nominations.

We allowed you to nominate Staff Members on this occasion and in the end it came down to one nomination between two of our staff for the Award.

So here is your chosen Member of the Month and some of you will be happy to know it is nothing to do with painting and modelling.









MadCowCrazy.​
MCC joined as a member back in 03-19-09 but became a member of staff sometime later due to his hard work with Rumour Compilation threads.
Whenever you check the News and Rumours sections you are probably looking at some of this Moderators hard work, effort and organizational skills.

It is no mean feat to keep on top of this section of the forum and it is good to see that rewarded.



> *Real name:* Daniel "Krazy" Karlsson
> *Heresy Online user name:* MadCowCrazy
> *Main Army:* Ordo Sepulturum with Sister detachment
> *Location:* Burning Depths of Hell (Aka the Aland Islands squeezed in between the buttcheeks for Sweden and Finland)
> ...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats mate. 

Only 1 point between us, but i am glad that you got it as you have worked really hard with the rumours threads. 
Well deserved i say. :drinks:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye, congratulations to a staff member well deserving. :clapping:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats! MadCowCrazy.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

And my gratulations goes to MadCowCrazy :victory:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done man  that was definitely deserved


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations, nice job. .


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats MCC.

I spend very little time in news and rumours, but during that brief period I usually see plenty of your posts, a testament to a job well done! :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats MCC! Well deserved.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

wonderful.  You deserve it, mate. 

CP


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations, haven't been here long but I can see that especially in the rumours your work is great.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well done mate, well deserved.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Congo-Rats!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Gratz Madcow! Job certainly well done!

Chaosftw


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations mate, you truly deserve it.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks  ,


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

grats MCC!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats!
It was deserved.


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations :victory:


----------

